# 65w Energy Saving Bulbs



## chrislove01 (25 Nov 2010)

Hi All

Looking to setup a 60x24x24 in the next few months.

Anyone any thoughts on using 3 of these for lighting it?
http://www.nulight.co.uk/Descriptions/65w Description
Any bright ideas on mounting them?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## dw1305 (25 Nov 2010)

Hi all,
You can use the CFL lamps, the problem is the more turns in the tube (basically the CFL's are folded up fluorescents tubes), the less efficient they become. Because of this linear T5's give you more "bang for your buck".

These just plug into the mains, these are either standard bayonet or small screw fitting, so you just need any light fitting, pendent etc. in which they fit and you can fit a reflector to. They are mains powered because the control gear is in the bottom of the CFL lamp.

I'll assume the dimensions are inches so that is a big tank, 5'  x 2' x 2'?, so you might be better off with a fitting with linear T5's. Lampspecs or BLT do cheap 6500K 49W or 80W (1449mm - 145cm - just short of 5') T5 tubes and you could use a commercial 5' batten fitting if you want a cheap luminaire from Screwfix or similar Newey?<http://www.neweysonline.co.uk/>.

This is a cheap twin 80W Fitzgerald one <http://www.downlightsdirect.co.uk/F...Fluorescent-Fitting-2x80w-T5-HF/prod_206.html> you can buy a reflector for it from the same web site for about Â£12. Not pretty but  effective.

cheers Darrel


----------



## chrislove01 (25 Nov 2010)

Hi

Thanks for that,  yes the reason I was steering clear of T5 is the setup cost (had a look at some ATI's and they were 4 or 5 hundred pounds)

But I will look into the T5 route with commercial fittings, thanks.

Chris


----------



## Anonymous (25 Nov 2010)

See if you can find this one:
http://www.resun-china.com/en/ProductIn ... oClass=160
It's rather cheap and 2xt8x15w it's more than enough for your shallow tank.

Mike


----------



## chrislove01 (25 Nov 2010)

Is 24" shallow?

I dont think so.... and its under 2 ' long....


----------



## Anonymous (25 Nov 2010)

Oh my mistake .. sorry. I thought you meant cm 
I would also consider MH if you are going high tech.

Mike


----------



## dw1305 (25 Nov 2010)

Hi all,


> the reason I was steering clear of T5 is the setup cost


 Yes, aquarium lights are interestingly priced, always makes me think of the "Chelsea antiques shop" salesman in Harry Enfield. If you do go for discharge lights (MH or SonT) have a look at both flood-lights and grow-lights, they are a lot cheaper. 

These are some grow-lights for example. <http://www.growell.co.uk/c/21/Indoor-Grow-Lights.html>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## chrislove01 (26 Nov 2010)

Yes, im a long term marine keeper and am always shocked at the prices they get away with.

I have used the 65w energy savers on a marine tank before with alot of success.

Thanks for the T5 links, but the initial cost is still huge.  When you consider I can get 7 65w energy savers for the price of setting up twin t5 tubes from an aquarium shop.

So at the moment the energy savers are ahead in the race, my only issue in mounting them cleanly, T5's are certainly easier in that respect.

So 2 more questions.

1) Im thinking 3 65w energy savers on a 5 foot will be plenty, they are extreamly bright(low tech, soil substrate) supplemented with some reds, for night time, sunrise etc.

2) anyone got any bright ideas about mounting the energy savers, on my marine tank I used reptile screw in light fittings, cable tied on their side into a piece of black angled guttering, with reflective plastic on the inside.  This worked ok I suppose, but wondered if you guys had any other thoughts?

On a side not, screw fittings are non existent these days at B+Q, i was told they are being phased out.  Bayonet is ok, but I feel far more secure using a screw in bulb.  Any sources other thank reptile?

On my old marine tank I used blue coloured energy savers to supplement the whites, in place of actinics, this looked great.  I thought about using red ones to simulate a sunrise/set on the new tank, what do you think?  Red will also be good for watching them at night I guess.

Thanks

Chris


----------

